# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Hand Helps This Little Boy Ride Bikes Again

## Brian_Krassenstein

A little boy in China has regained a part of his life that has been  lost for years. When the five-year-old had a terrifying accident falling  into a fire pit, he burned over half of his body and due to traumatic  injuries, his hand was eliminated. After quite some time, his parents  received a call from the Wuhan Third Hospital burn rehabilitation center  saying that he had qualified to receive a 3D printed hand prosthetic.  They took their son to the medical center where he was fitted with the  new hand, and he is already riding a bike again. Read more at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/106982/chinese-boy-rides-bike-again/

----------


## Mjolinor

It's depressing that he has to "qualify" for anything. Anyone that needs one should have one, if it is missing then surely that is qualification enough. There must be a thousand times more 3d printers than there are people needing hands.

----------

